# New Bass Day! (Brice HxB picstory)



## Zophar (Jan 19, 2008)

Where'd my bass go?




There it is.




Time to open it up and see the glory.




There she is. What a beaut. Now for more shameless pics.





























Thanks for the recommendation. This is a frickin sweet first bass.


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)

Ugh.. this is so not helping my gas. _very important_ question how "clean" is the sound ie: how are the slap and pop sounds? Any way you could do a clip or two


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ugh.. this is so not helping my gas.



Hehe you too? I should have grabbed one of these before they ran out of the black ones


----------



## Apophis (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Hehe you too? I should have grabbed one of these before they ran out of the black ones



I am having such bad bass gas lately.. And I'm a better bass played than guitar  I'm actually torn between getting a 4 or a 6


----------



## Zophar (Jan 19, 2008)

I am not a bass player at all. I play guitar, drums and piano but I've never owned a bass so I really couldn't tell you how tone is. I could upload some really basic tracks using my POD X3 I guess if that would help you.


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)

ya that would. You could eq it flat. Maybe try a very basic slap and pop


----------



## Ruins (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome ! *waits for sound clips*


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 19, 2008)

Damnit, I might end up getting one of these if I get too impatient to save up for an SR506


----------



## Zophar (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a little clip. It sucks, I don't play bass. Just...try.

SoundClick artist: John Groph project - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 20, 2008)

That's not half bad at all! Better than I expected even, especially on the lower notes.


----------



## Zophar (Jan 20, 2008)

That's with the bass EQ'd flat (I think. All the knobs were locked in the middle) running through my Pod X3 on one of its bass presets.


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude that sounded good considering your not a "bass player" I sooo want this bass now


----------



## Zophar (Jan 20, 2008)

It's only $200. Go for it! Except with a hardcase and shipping it comes out to $270. But....go for it! 

I had my bass player friend come over the other day to check it out. When I first told him about this bass he kept telling me not to buy it because it would suck. His jaw dropped when he saw it and when he put his hand around the neck he was floored. He usually plays a Fender Jazz 24 which is 4x the price and had nothing bad to say about this bass except that the action was a tiny bit off.

So...now that I'm a bass n00b, what should I start learning? I really want to learn slap and pop stuff but any suggestions are fine.


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)

Zophar said:


> It's only $200. Go for it! Except with a hardcase and shipping it comes out to $270. But....go for it!
> 
> I had my bass player friend come over the other day to check it out. When I first told him about this bass he kept telling me not to buy it because it would suck. His jaw dropped when he saw it and when he put his hand around the neck he was floored. He usually plays a Fender Jazz 24 which is 4x the price and had nothing bad to say about this bass except that the action was a tiny bit off.
> 
> So...now that I'm a bass n00b, what should I start learning? I really want to learn slap and pop stuff but any suggestions are fine.



Ya man alot of people can't belive the price/value ratio with Rondo


----------



## Ruins (Jan 21, 2008)

Zophar said:


> It's only $200. Go for it! Except with a hardcase and shipping it comes out to $270. But....go for it!
> 
> I had my bass player friend come over the other day to check it out. When I first told him about this bass he kept telling me not to buy it because it would suck. His jaw dropped when he saw it and when he put his hand around the neck he was floored. He usually plays a Fender Jazz 24 which is 4x the price and had nothing bad to say about this bass except that the action was a tiny bit off.
> 
> So...now that I'm a bass n00b, what should I start learning? I really want to learn slap and pop stuff but any suggestions are fine.


*saving some money for my next buy* 
check out some Stu Hamms and Victor Wooten on youtube 
i know that i mention the gods for slap on bass but this guys are fucking cool and have alot to share with


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 21, 2008)

Zophar said:


> So...now that I'm a bass n00b, what should I start learning? I really want to learn slap and pop stuff but any suggestions are fine.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/43073-bass-lessons.html


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 21, 2008)

Is rondo dropping the hxb line? How is the action? Is it easier/harder/relitive to your guitar action? Most of the issues I have ever had on "budget" instruments was the fretwork. How would you say it is (im not saying compare to JWRGP{[email protected]!_#*%& bass that is $20385245, I mean how do you feel about it)


----------



## Zophar (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't believe they're dropping the HxB line. I e-mailed Kurt asking if the price drop meant a change in model or anything and he said no. The action is very low on this bass which is good. It might have a tiny bit of fret buzz but it's basically unnoticeable. It feels great. I'm not bass aficionado but I like the way it plays and so does my friend who is a much better bass player than I am.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 22, 2008)

These are sexy. Everyone must buy one.

Jeff


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm GASing pretty bad for one of these. The exchange rate makes this a great deal as well. They don't do returns on international orders though, what do you think the chances of them sending the wrong bass are?


----------



## JBroll (Jan 23, 2008)

A State-side go-between can solve many problems... admittedly, with delay, but better than nothing if you're really fucking worried. I don't think they'd ship the wrong thing at all, and if they did I'm sure they'd make an exception - I think the 'no returns' thing would no longer apply if they failed to live up to their end of the deal.

Even then, the wrong instrument would still be a badass one by any probability.

Jeff


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought I remembered Jason or someone mentioning something about it a while back, but I'm not really too worried. If I get some spare cash I'll most likely be picking one of these up.


----------



## Zophar (Jan 24, 2008)

I've only ever heard of wrong colors going out to people but since there's only one color I think you're set.  

So, this guy on another forum shit on my new bass day and started going off about his Geddy Lee bass, talking about "craftsmanship and sound" and crap like that. Is his bass really that good or just way overpriced because it's Fender _and_ a signature guitar? I mean, the specs are basically the same except for the electronics (his are passive, mine are active) and the fretboards (maple vs. Rosewood).


----------



## JBroll (Jan 24, 2008)

Overpriced by brand and signature.

Jeff


----------



## Ishan (Jan 24, 2008)

His Fender woods are better (not a lot but a bit) but craftmanship is almost the same on both. If you change pickups and preamp on your bass it'll rip his Fender appart, I'm sure of it (and for a fraction of the price  ).
I recommand a Delano pickups set with matching preamp  (think BKP for bass)


----------



## Zophar (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I want to change the electronics eventually. But for stock stuff it sounds good. Thanks for the backup. Just needed a little reassurance.


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2008)

Zophar said:


> Yeah, I want to change the electronics eventually. But for stock stuff it sounds good. Thanks for the backup. Just needed a little reassurance.



Ya man fuck that guy he is just being a cork sniffer just like any of the other guys on Big brand boards :ieEsp,Ernie ball etc..


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2008)

i'll be jamming next to my bass player, who ordered one, on Sunday. if i can't berate him enough to get him to fucking register on the site, then i'll just post up how it sounds


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a nice bass! Wow. Very nice! I want the 5 string model bad now.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2008)

So Leon it's monday, how'd it sound / play? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice score.  I need to get myself one of those.


----------

